# No Hog Dog Needed



## Catdaddy SC (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2014)

That's cool right there.  When one of y'all gets a pack of hog monkeys, I'll pay good money to go watch that.  

Of course, when this catches on, we'll have to start a "Hog Monkey" forum.


----------



## chadf (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm with NC on this !


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 4, 2014)

That was HILARIOUS... not quite as effective as bulldogs.....


----------



## RUGERWARRIOR (Feb 4, 2014)

Ain't no way!!


----------



## NCummins (Feb 4, 2014)

There is rednecks the world round. Hahaha


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 4, 2014)

If they will use those guys for the next Super Bowl halftime show I will watch.


----------



## johnnyk2000 (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh my. that was funny right there. However, it is hard to believe. To bad we could not find out what the hog was thinking when he felt that on his back


----------



## jknight (Feb 4, 2014)

I knowed we been doing it wrong. I don't LOL on to many but that dun it right there, And again when I read  NHHillbillys post


----------



## MFOSTER (Feb 5, 2014)

That's different


----------



## jrmcc (Feb 16, 2014)

Monkey as a catch dog


----------



## divinginn (Feb 16, 2014)

It looked like a Monkey rodeo.


----------



## Redbow (Feb 17, 2014)

I would like to see the Monkeys try that with some of the big Hogs we have equipped with large tusks...


----------



## i153624 (Mar 29, 2014)

Back in the day when I used to catch with dogs. There has been a few times I've had to knit up some wounds on them.

 Think for a moment what it'd be like. Suturing up a revved up crazy and hurt monkey...


----------

